# Πολυτονικός φονταμενταλισμός



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Χρησιμοποιώ στο νήμα (διορθωμένο πλέον) τον τίτλο του κειμένου του Ανδρέα Παππά στη σημερινή (14/11/08) Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελευθεροτυπίας και αντιγράφω και ολόκληρο το κείμενο επειδή είναι ένα θέμα που κι εγώ ήθελα να θέσω κάποια στιγμή και με απάλλαξε από πολύ γράψιμο. Πρώτα το άρθρο:

Ιντερμέδιο

*Μονοτονικός φονταμενταλισμός*

Πρόσφατα έστειλα προς δημοσίευση σε έγκριτο περιοδικό κείμενο-απάντηση σε κάτι που είχε γραφτεί και με αφορούσε. Σε ερώτησή μου αν είναι δυνατόν το κείμενο να δημοσιευτεί όπως το έγραψα και όπως το έστειλα, δηλαδή μονοτονικό, ο διευθυντής του περιοδικού μού είπε ότι αυτό αποκλείεται, και επομένως θα «το πολυτονίσουν».

Το συγκεκριμένο περιοδικό ακολουθεί, προφανέστατα, το πολυτονικό σύστημα. Ως προς αυτό, ουδέν πρόβλημα. Απολύτως σεβαστή η επιλογή του. Επί το λαϊκότερον, περί ορέξεως... κολοκυθόπιτα.

Πριν από περίπου τρία χρόνια, ένα άλλο, λιγότερο αιωνόβιο αλλά επίσης έγκριτο, περιοδικό -και ειδικότερα ο μακαρίτης διευθυντής του, μια και οι δύο έννοιες περίπου συνέπιπταν- είχε την ευγενή πρωτοβουλία να αναδημοσιεύσει εκτενή αποσπάσματα της Παναγίας των Παρισίων του Ουγκό, μεταφρασμένης από την καλή συνάδελφο Βάνα Χατζάκη και την αφεντιά μου για λογαριασμό των εκδόσεων «Σμίλη». Οποία έκπληξη, όμως! Το κείμενο της μετάφρασης είχε δημοσιευτεί πολυτονισμένο, δηλαδή σε αλλοιωμένη, αν θέλουμε να ακριβολογούμε, μορφή.

Και εκείνο το περιοδικό είχε, προφανώς, επιλέξει να εκδίδεται με πολυτονικό, κι εκείνου με γεια του, με χαρά του (περί ορέξεως, κ.λπ.).

Γεννάται, ωστόσο, ένα μικρό ερώτημα. Με τους έρμους τους συγγραφείς/ συντάκτες/ μεταφραστές των κειμένων τι γίνεται; Με βάση τα περί ορέξεως, αυτοί γιατί δεν μπορούν να επιλέγουν, για παράδειγμα, σπανακοτυρόπιτα και όχι κολοκυθόπιτα; Με άλλα λόγια, γιατί το κείμενο που είναι σε μονοτονικό δεν δικαιούται να δημοσιεύεται έτσι όπως βγήκε από το χέρι εκείνο που το έγραψε;

Ένα επιπλέον στοιχείο, που νομίζω ότι αξίζει να κατατεθεί εδώ, είναι τι συμβαίνει όταν ανακύψει αντίστοιχο θέμα, αλλά προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση. Εν ολίγοις, από τη μικρή μου πείρα ως υπεύθυνου περιοδικών που εκδίδονταν σε μονοτονικό, μπορώ να καταθέσω ότι και μόνον η σκέψη να «μονοτονιστεί» κείμενο πολυτονιστή ήταν αφορμή, κατά κανόνα, να ξεσπάσει θύελλα: «μην τολμήσετε», «μη διανοηθείτε», «θα το αποσύρω», «θα σας καταγγείλω» κ.λπ., κ.λπ.

Μάλλον, λοιπόν, εμείς οι μονοτονιστές θα πρέπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση: είμαστε, προφανώς, παιδιά ενός κατώτερου (τονικού) θεού.

Προσοχή: δεν επικαλούμαι καν το γεγονός ότι τα επίσημα κείμενα του ελληνικού κράτους γράφονται στο μονοτονικό, ούτε καν ότι οι απόγονοι όλων μας, πολυτονιστών και μονοτονιστών, διδάσκονται την ελληνική γλώσσα στη μονοτονική εκδοχή γραφής της.

Επανέρχομαι, λοιπόν, στο θέμα του σεβασμού ή μη προς τη διαφορετική άποψη, και επομένως και στο δικαίωμα να επιλέγει κανείς τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα τονίζει τα κείμενα που εκείνος (υπο)γράφει. Ποιος θα μας προστατεύσει, εμάς τους ταπεινούς μονοτονιστές, από αυτόν τον ιδιότυπο ρατσισμό, από την περιφρόνηση προς την άποψή μας και την επιλογή μας;

Δεν αμφισβητώ σε καμία περίπτωση -επιμένω, ώστε να προλάβω τυχόν παρερμηνείες και παρεξηγήσεις- το δικαίωμα οποιουδήποτε, εντύπου ή ατόμου να λατρεύει τον μεγάλο θεό των τόνων και των πνευμάτων. Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, ούτε εγώ είμαι mainstream (που λέγανε και οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι) σε όλα τα σχετικά. Μήπως δεν συνιστά ιδιομορφία ή εμμονή να γράφει κανείς στις μέρες μας με μολύβι και να σβήνει με γομίτσα; Ασφαλώς. Απλώς, να, εγώ δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ να πω σε κάποιον ότι το κείμενο που θα μου στείλει πρέπει να είναι γραμμένο... με μολύβι.

Εν κατακλείδι, το πρόβλημα που θίγω δεν είναι η ύπαρξη εντύπων, εκδόσεων, κ.λπ., που ακολουθούν το πολυτονικό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ο πολυτονικός δογματισμός και φονταμενταλισμός· οι φονταμενταλιστές του πολυτονικού, όπως και οι κάθε είδους φονταμενταλιστές άλλωστε. Μάλιστα, θα αποτολμούσα και την ψυχολογίζουσα εξήγηση ότι ορισμένοι τουλάχιστον από αυτούς, θεωρώντας εαυτούς κατόχους μιας ανώτερης αλήθειας, η οποία όμως διώκεται (!) ή απαξιώνεται από την Πολιτεία, ολισθαίνουν στον ιδιότυπο φανατισμό του κατά φαντασίαν «θύματος», υιοθετώντας ακραίες (σ)τάσεις.​
Τα δικά μου ερωτήματα, πρόχειρα αραδιασμένα:

Έχουμε συνηθίσει, εδώ στα φόρουμ, να μεταφέρουμε καμιά φορά τα γραφτά του Αισχύλου ή και ... της Καλλίστης χωρίς να διατηρούμε τον πολυτονισμό, κυρίως επειδή, αν δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε απλή αντιγραφή του πολυτονισμένου κειμένου, θέλει δουλειά να προσθέσεις τα μπιχλιμπίδια (και σωστή γραμματοσειρά). Συχνά προσφεύγω στον Πολυτονιστή ή στη σελίδα αυτή για βοήθεια. Για τον Αισχύλο δεν αισχύνομαι αν του φάω τα μπιχλιμπίδια γιατί ούτε ο ίδιος έβαζε. Για την Καλλίστη νιώθω τύψεις επειδή προδίδω την άποψή της. Το ερώτημα: *Σε βιβλίο με παραθέματα από τους αρχαίους είναι έγκλημα καθοσιώσεως να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μονοτονισμό;*

Η Καλλίστη, σε όλα της τα παραθέματα, προσθέτει ψιλές και περισπωμένες. Κριαρά να αντιγράψει, ο πολυτονιστής θα περιλάβει ολόκληρο το κείμενό της και δεν θα σταματήσει στον Κριαρά. *Δεν είναι άθλια αυτή η πρακτική;* Γιατί άλλο να προδώσω εγώ την Καλλίστη ή τον Καλλίμαχο σε δέκα αράδες ενός φόρουμ, και άλλο να γίνεται αυτή η προδοσία σε μια στήλη εφημερίδας ή ένα περιοδικό ή ένα βιβλίο. *Είναι φονταμενταλισμός ή τεμπελιά;* (Το μηχανάκι τα πολυτόνισε όλα, πού να κάθομαι τώρα να γυρίζω κάποια σε μονοτονικό;)


----------



## sarant (Nov 14, 2008)

Καταρχάς, ένα περίεργο πράγμα: ο τίτλος του σημειώματος του ΑΠαππά φαίνεται λάθος. Αν διαβάσουμε το κείμενο, καταλαβαίνουμε πως θα ταίριαζε "πολυτονικός φονταμενταλισμός", το λέει άλλωστε κι ο ίδιος:
_Το πρόβλημα είναι ο πολυτονικός δογματισμός και φονταμενταλισμός· οι φονταμενταλιστές του πολυτονικού, όπως και οι κάθε είδους φονταμενταλιστές άλλωστε._

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για αβλέπτημα ή επέμβαση επιμελητή ή τι άλλο, πάντως ο τίτλος φαίνεται να αναιρεί το κείμενο.

Στην ουσία, και στα ερωτήματα του συνονόματου: Όπως ξέρουν μερικοί, εγώ έχω το ψώνιο να ανεβάζω στη σελίδα αυτή
http://www.sarantakos.com/keimenamazi.html
κείμενα παλιά, που τα πληκτρολογούν εθελοντές. Το θέμα λοιπόν της μονοτονικής μετατροπής ήταν το πρώτο που αντιμετώπισα, αφού όλα σχεδόν τα κείμενα της ενότητας είχαν αρχικά τυπωθεί σε πολυτονικό.

Στην αρχή μονοτόνιζα με ελαφριές τύψεις. Τώρα, χωρίς τύψεις. Όχι τόσο επειδή έχουν πληθύνει και οι επίσημες εκδόσεις "πολυτονισμένων" έργων σε μονοτονικό, που κι αυτό ισχύει. Αλλά επειδή είδα την από κάθε άποψη υποδειγματική έκδοση των Απάντων του Παπαδιαμάντη από τον ΝΔΤριανταφυλλόπουλο, και είδα πως έχει εκσυγχρονίσει την ορθογραφία (έστω κι αν κράτησε το πολυτονικό). Δηλαδή, δεν γράφει συνειθίζω, μεγαλείτερος, ταις ημέραις, ταξείδι, αλλά συνηθίζω, μεγαλύτερος, τες ημέρες, ταξίδι. Θα μου πείτε, είναι το ίδιο; Θα πω, το ίδιο είναι -και μερικές φορές είναι πιο σημαντικές οι αλλαγές αυτές, που χτυπάνε στο μάτι, παρά τα σημαδάκια που κανείς δεν τα προσέχει (εννοώ τα πνεύματα). Επίσης, ο καθηγητής Ξ. Κοκόλης στα Σατιρικά Γυμνάσματα του Παλαμά επίσης εκσυγχρόνισε την ορθογραφία στα σημερινά.

Οπότε, για μένα, το περίεργο είναι το ότι *δεν* γράφονται με τη σημερινή ορθογραφία (δηλαδή, σε μονοτονικό) τα κείμενα που αρχικά είχαν γραφτεί σε πολυτονικό την περίοδο πριν από το 1982. Όσοι γράφουν σήμερα και τυπώνουν πολυτονικό, ίσως έχουν ένα λόγο παραπάνω να τους σεβαστείς, διότι έχουν δικαίωμα επιλογής και επιλέγουν. Όσοι όμως έγραφαν επί πολυτονικής μονοκρατορίας, πρακτικά δεν είχαν δυνατότητα επιλογής τονικού συστήματος. Άρα δεν ισχύει ότι προδίνουμε το πνεύμα τους μονοτονίζοντάς τους σήμερα. Αλλωστε, αν ήταν να τυπώνουμε κάθε κείμενο ανάλογα με το πώς το έγραψε ή το πρωτοτύπωσε ο συγγραφέας του, τότε τον μεν Ερωτόκριτο (ή την Ερωφίλη; ) πρέπει να τον γράψουμε με γκρίκλις, τον δε Σολωμό με ατονικό και τα μισά με λατινικό αλφάβητο. Να μην πω για τον Αισχύλο.

(Ακόμα και για τους αρχαίους, εφόσον έχεις παραθέματα, δεν το βρίσκω κακό να τα έχεις σε μονοτονικό. Ο πατέρας μου, σε ένα βιβλίο που θα βγάλει, είχε τα αρχαία παραθέματα σε κεφαλαία. Φυσικά, οι διορθωτές τα γύρισαν σε μικρά, και φυσικά σε μονοτονικό. Και τ' άφησε έτσι και είναι μια χαρά).

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, του χρόνου θα συνεργαστώ με ένα νέο λογοτεχνικό περιοδικό -αφού είχα δεχτεί, μου είπαν ότι θα βγαίνει σε πολυτονικό. Στην αρχή ξίνισα τα μούτρα, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα πως είναι πρώτης τάξεως άλλοθι. Αφού δέχομαι να πολυτονίζομαι επειδή έτσι είναι η πολιτική του εντύπου, έχω το ηθικό δικαίωμα να μονοτονίζω τους πάντες (και την Καλλίστη).

Πάντως, αυτοί οι μονοτονισμοί και πολυτονισμοί δεν είναι παιχνιδάκι και δεν μπορούν να γίνουν από μηχανάκι. Πρόσφατα, ένας φίλος που έχει δικό του σάιτ, πήρε κάποια κείμενα από το δικό μου, που τα είχα μονοτονίσει, τα ξαναπολυτόνισε, και τα έβαλε στο δικό του (είναι οπαδός του πολυτονικού). Και βέβαια, πρόκυψε άλλο κείμενο, διότι εγώ είχα π.χ. "του 'δωσε" κι εκείνος έβαλε περισπωμένη στο "του", ενώ στο πολυτονικό θέλει τη λέξη αχώριστη "τουδωσε", με ψιλή και οξεία στο ύψιλον (Ο μόνος σοβαρός λόγος ύπαρξης των πνευμάτων κτγμ). Επίσης παρέλειψε να επαναφέρει όλες τις υποταχτικές που εγώ τις είχα περάσει σε -ει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Πρώτη γρήγορη απάντηση: Να σου πω ότι αντέγραψα τον τίτλο πιστεύοντας ότι γράφω «_πολυτονικός_ φονταμενταλισμός». Οπότε, στα δικά μας, σπεύδω να διορθώσω. Φαίνεται ότι και ο Ανδρέας ή όποιος άλλος έγραψε τον τίτλο ήταν ακόμα στον πρώτο του καφέ. Όχι ότι αυτό αποκλείει τις περιπτώσεις _μονοτονικού_ φονταμενταλισμού.


----------



## arberlis† (Nov 14, 2008)

Καλό θα ήταν να πάψει κάποτε αυτή η ατελέσφορη συζήτηση-διαμάχη περί πολυτονικού και μονοτονικού. Βεβαίως έχει δικαίωμα ο εκδότης ενός πολυτονικού περιοδικού να δημοσιεύει κείμενα μόνο σε πολυτονικό. Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί, ας μη συνεργαστεί. Αντίστοιχο δικαίωμα έχουν βέβαια και τα μονοτονικά περιοδικά να δημοσιεύουν μόνο σε μονοτονικό. Αυτά δεν είναι φονταμενταλισμοί - καμία σχέση, "μακράν" που λένε.
Το θέμα που θίγει ο Παππάς είναι τελικά άμοιρο ουσιαστικής σημασίας. Με καλούς ή κακούς τρόπους μάλλον έχει σχέση, με ένα είδος correctness, με προσωπικές ευαισθησίες, με επιχειρήματα που εισάγονται με το "Γιατί ρε φίλε δεν...", "Γιατί ρε κύριε δεν..." κλπ., παρά με τα πραγματικά προβλήματα της γλώσσας. Δεν θα χάσει κανείς την ταυτότητά του είτε τον πολυτονίσουν είτε τον μονοτονίσουν παρά την επιθυμία του.
Τώρα ως προς τα αρχαία κείμενα: Οπωσδήποτε με τόνους και πνεύματα γιατί αλλιώς υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα κατανόησης (για όσους μπορούν ακόμη να διαβάσουν αρχαία - κάποιοι μπορούν, σιγά-σιγά και με κόπο).
Γενικότερα: προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ ότι η γλώσσα πήγε μπροστά με την εκ των άνω καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού (εδώ κι αν έχουμε να πούμε πολλά για φονταμενταλισμό και τα συναφή). Δεν θέλω να μπω σε μια συζήτηση που νομίζω ότι έχει εξαντληθεί. Ούτως ή άλλως, επιχειρήματα υπέρ του πολυτονικού δεν έχω παρά μόνον ένα:
Αυτό έμαθα, με αυτό μεγάλωσα, αυτό μου είναι οικείο, αυτό με ικανοποιεί αισθητικά. Αλλά εφόσον ο εκδότης μου θέλει μονοτονικό, συναινώ. Προσέχτε: εκ των πραγμάτων το μονοτονικό έχει σήμερα το πάνω χέρι, αυτό κυβερνάει. Αφήστε λοιπόν τους πολυτονικούς με τη λόξα τους. Είναι οι ηττημένοι, και τους ηττημένους δεν τους κυνηγάμε πια - έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2008)

Για κακούς τρόπους μίλησα κι εγώ (μόνο που το ’πα «αθλιότητα»). Αν το έκαναν σε δικό μου κείμενο χωρίς να με ρωτήσουν, θα με ενοχλούσε, όπως αν μου έκαναν μια οποιαδήποτε διόρθωση προς το χειρότερο (για τις διορθώσεις προς το –κατ’ εμέ– καλύτερο, θα σφύραγα αδιάφορα). Αν μου έκαναν και τις υποτακτικές με «η» και μου έσπερναν και μερικά λάθη του προγράμματος πολυτονισμού σαν αυτά που αναφέρει ο sarant, θα έμπαινε ένα γενικότερο ζήτημα σεβασμού της δουλειάς του άλλου. Όταν αυτή η ασέβεια γίνεται για να εξυπηρετηθεί το ιδεολόγημα, ίσως ξεπερνάμε τα όρια του απλού σαβουάρ βιβρ.



arberlis said:


> Τώρα ως προς τα αρχαία κείμενα: Οπωσδήποτε με τόνους και πνεύματα γιατί αλλιώς υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα κατανόησης (για όσους μπορούν ακόμη να διαβάσουν αρχαία - κάποιοι μπορούν, σιγά-σιγά και με κόπο).


Όταν διαβάζω νέα ελληνικά πολυτονισμένα, σε ένα μόνο σημείο κοντοστέκομαι: όταν πέφτω πάνω σε _πού_ και σε _πώς_. Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το αντίστροφο πρόβλημα κατανόησης – άλλωστε, αν δεχόμουν ότι υπάρχει, θα έπρεπε να δεχτώ και ένα βασικό επιχείρημα του πολυτονικού. Ωστόσο, θα σεβαστώ την άποψή σου (μολονότι θα μου στοιχίσει αρκετές πρόσθετες ώρες δουλειά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) για έναν κύριο λόγο: για να μη χαλάσω τη συνήθεια του αναγνώστη. Γιατί ακόμα και οι σημερινοί μαθητές έχουν συνηθίσει να βλέπουν τα αρχαία με πολυτονικό. (Και για να μη θεωρηθώ φονταμενταλιστής του μονοτονικού. :) )



arberlis said:


> … εκ των πραγμάτων το μονοτονικό έχει σήμερα το πάνω χέρι, αυτό κυβερνάει. Αφήστε λοιπόν τους πολυτονικούς με τη λόξα τους. Είναι οι ηττημένοι, και τους ηττημένους δεν τους κυνηγάμε πια - έτσι δεν είναι;



Ουαί τοις ηττημένοις, λοιπόν; Το καταληκτικό σου επιχείρημα είναι καταλυτικό. Αρκεί να μην έρχεται κάθε τόσο κάποιος να ζητάει π.χ. την προαιρετική χρήση του πολυτονικού συστήματος στο Δημόσιο αύριο, στο σχολείο μεθαύριο. Όχι πως υπάρχει φόβος να επανεπικρατήσει το πολυτονικό. Απλώς θα γίνει το μπάχαλο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Φαίνεται ότι εμπνεύστηκε από τη «Δίκη των τόνων» ο Γιάννης Βαρθαλίτης (εκ των ... ηττημένων) και τιτλοφόρησε το κείμενό του στην Αυγή «Τόνων και πνευμάτων απολογία». Τα επιχειρήματα, γνωστά και τετριμμένα.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Ίσως βγαίνω εκτός θέματος. Όταν εμονοτονίσθημεν, ήμουν σφοδρός πολέμιος. Βέβαια μικρό παιδί ήμουν, δεν είχα βήμα να πω τον πόνο μου, απλώς ζάλιζα τους γύρω μου. Τέλος πάντων το Κοινοβούλιο με αγνόησε. :) Μετά από τόσα χρόνια, διαπιστώνω ότι μικρό ήταν τελικά το "κακό". Μάλλον σε αυτό παίζει ρόλο ο υπολογιστής. Εδώ και χρόνια δεν γράφω πια τίποτε στο χέρι, παρά μόνο μικρά υπενθυμιστικά σημειωματάκια για δουλειές που έχω να κάνω και παραλήπτη τον εαυτό μου, όλα πολυτονισμένα, γιατί _έτσι πάει το χέρι από μόνο του_. Χώρια που τραβάς μια δασεία-περισπωμένη και τη χαίρεται το μάτι σου. Αναγνωρίζω όμως ότι είναι λίγο γεροντοκορισμός. Μια φορά που η λίστα του σούπερ-μάρκετ βγήκε χωρίς πνεύματα και μόνο με οξείες, πήγα και κότσαρα μία δασεία στη μαγιονέζα και μια ψιλή στο κακάο, έτσι για το ονόρε. Μετά αυτοφασκελώθηκα! 

Δεν με ενοχλεί το μονοτονικό, καθόλου. Όσο και αν μοιάζει παράξενο, δεν με ενοχλεί ούτε η ανορθογραφία, ούτε η ασυνταξία, ούτε η ασχετοσύνη περί τη γλώσσα. Η αδιαφορία με ενοχλεί. Το ότι κανείς δεν νιώθει την ανάγκη να συμμαζέψει αυτά που λέει και γράφει, που κάνει λάθη χωρίς συναίσθηση και χωρίς ενοχή, αλλά με θράσος. Μου θυμίζει τους πολιτικούς που κλέβουν. Πάντα το έκαναν, αλλά τουλάχιστον ντρέπονταν που το έκαναν. Ή έστω ντρέπονταν να το πουν. Τώρα ξέρετε πώς είναι. Έτσι και με τα γλωσσικά. Mακάρι οι φόβοι μου να βγουν αβάσιμοι, όπως με τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα. Δεν ξέρω. 

Διαβάζω τα ονόματα των Νηρηίδων και μου ακούγονται σαν το Voi che sapete:
_
ἔνθ' ἄρ' ἔην Γλαύκη τε Θάλειά τε Κυμοδόκη τε
Νησαίη Σπειώ τε Θόη θ' Ἁλίη τε βοῶπις 
Κυμοθόη τε καὶ Ἀκταίη καὶ Λιμνώρεια
καὶ Μελίτη καὶ Ἴαιρα καὶ Ἀμφιθόη καὶ Ἀγαυὴ
Δωτώ τε Πρωτώ τε Φέρουσά τε Δυναμένη τε
Δεξαμένη τε καὶ Ἀμφινόμη καὶ Καλλιάνειρα
Δωρὶς καὶ Πανόπη καὶ ἀγακλειτὴ Γαλάτεια
Νημερτής τε καὶ Ἀψευδὴς καὶ Καλλιάνασσα·
ἔνθα δ' ἔην Κλυμένη Ἰάνειρά τε καὶ Ἰάνασσα
Μαῖρα καὶ Ὠρείθυια ἐϋπλόκαμός τ' Ἀμάθεια
ἄλλαι θ' αἳ κατὰ βένθος ἁλὸς Νηρηΐδες ἦσαν.
_
Και βλέπω ένα νήμα να ξεκινάει απο 'κει και να φτάνει μέχρι τους Ελεύθερους Πολιορκημένους. Που δεν τους έχω διαβάσει ποτέ χωρίς να με πάρουν τα κλάματα. Από συγκίνηση, μη βάζετε κακό με το νου σας. Αυτό το νήμα φοβάμαι μη σπάσει. Τι λέτε, έχω δίκιο να φοβάμαι;


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jan 4, 2009)

Θα ήθελα απλώς να θυμίσω ότι σήμερα οι «ηττημένοι» πολυτονιστές θεωρούνται το πολύ-πολύ γραφικοί, αν επιμένουνε στο βίτσιο τους. Τον καιρό όμως που όλα τάσκιαζε η φοβέρα, ο μονοτονιστής Κακριδής σύρθηκε στα δικαστήρια και έχασε τη δουλειά του στο εν Αθήναις τέμενος των Μουσών.

Μια άλλη υπενθύμιση: καθώς μαρτυρούν τα χειρόγραφά του, ο Σολωμός έγραφε (και έλεγε;) «Πολιορκισμένοι», κι όχι «Πολιορκημένοι». Να είναι άραγε αυτό γλωσσική ακηδία; Κι όμως: μήγαρις είχε άλλο στον νου του πάρεξ ελευθερία και γλώσσα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Εγώ, πάλι, Δίπυλε, με το πολυτονικό ξεσκόλισα και μέχρι τα 25 μου ήξερα να βάζω και βαρείες. Σήμερα δεν θυμάμαι ούτε ποια άλφα είναι μακρά. Δεν θρήνησα για το πολυτονικό ούτε μία ημέρα — ήμουν ήδη οπαδός του μονοτονικού όταν ήρθε η αναγνώρισή του και από την πολιτεία. Ούτε σαν φετίχ δεν μου έχουν λείψει τα σημαδάκια όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Ίσως γιατί γενικώς δεν τα πάω καλά με τα περιττά μπιχλιμπίδια. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχω ξεχάσει τις δασυνόμενες και το ρόλο τους ή τι ήταν μακρό και τι βραχύ για τους αρχαίους. Αλλά θα μου ήταν δύσκολο αν όχι αδύνατο να διαβάσω πολλά από τα κείμενα των αρχαίων, την ξένη αυτή γλώσσα, στην κεφαλαιογράμματη. Τα προτιμώ τα αρχαία με όλα τους τα μπιχλιμπίδια, αλλά και μονοτονισμένα να ήταν, ίδια θα τα διάβαζα.

@Tipoukeitos: Δεν τον έσερναν ακριβώς στα δικαστήρια τον Κακριδή. Από το Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο του πανεπιστημίου τον πέρασαν, καταδικάστηκε σε δίμηνη απόλυση και τον ανάγκασαν τελικά να παραιτηθεί.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jan 5, 2009)

nickel: Έχεις δίκιο, πάνω στη βιασύνη μου μεταμόρφωσα τη «Δίκη των τόνων» σε κανονική δίκη! Το ήξερα βέβαια ότι επρόκειτο για πειθαρχική δίωξη, αλλά έγραψα απρόσεχτα. Μέα κούλπα!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> πολλά από τα κείμενα των αρχαίων, την ξένη αυτή γλώσσα


Διαφωνώ. Είναι η ίδια γλώσσα, απλώς δεν είναι πάντα εμφανές αυτό. Και εδώ είναι η μαγεία. Διάβασε τις Νηρηΐδες με τη σωστή τους προφορά και σχεδόν θα πεις νεράιδες. Δεν φιλοδοξώ να σε αποστομώσω, προς Θεού, έχω πλήρη επίγνωση ότι αυτές οι θεωρήσεις είναι εντελώς προσωπικές και συνεπώς τα επιχειρήματα (ή τα συναισθήματα, πολλώ μάλλον!) του ενός μπορεί να αφήνουν τον άλλον εντελώς αδιάφορο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

Μου αρέσει που τσιμπάς! Κοιτάζω το «ξένος» και τους ορισμούς του στο Παπυρολεξικό: όχι, ούτε αλλοδαπός, ούτε αλλότριος, ούτε άγνωστος, ούτε αδιάφορος. Μη οικείος. Εδώ είμαστε.

Παράδειγμα (το έχω πει πολλές φορές στους φίλους μου): Είμαι Κρητικός, από το Ηράκλειο. Έφυγα στα 18 μου και επέστρεψα ένα χρόνο αργότερα, με φίλο, για καλοκαιρινές διακοπές. Βρισκόμαστε σε λεωφορείο, καθοδόν προς τον Άγιο Νικόλαο. Σε κάποια στάση ανέβηκαν δυο γριές, λασιθιώτισσες, που η γλώσσα τους πήγαινε ροδάνι. «Μα τι λένε;» αναρωτήθηκε ο φίλος μου. «Δεν καταλαβαίνω γρι!» ομολόγησα. Ξένη γλώσσα!

Περιττό να πω ότι λατρεύω και τα αρχαία και τα κρητικά.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Είμαι Κρητικός, από το Ηράκλειο


Μα έτσι εξηγείται, βρε κουτό. Σαρακηνές και Βενετσιάνικες προσμίξεις!


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jan 5, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως διαπιστώνω ότι αυτό το φόρουμ, σαν τη Νέα Υόρκη, δεν κοιμάται ποτέ 

dipylos: Ποια είναι η Άννα Ρίζου;


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

Tipoukeitos said:


> Ποια είναι η Άννα Ρίζου;


Από διαφήμιση της τηλεόρασης. Σατιρίζεται εδώ:
http://diaitisia.gr/content/view/1936/28/




> Εγώ πάντως διαπιστώνω ότι αυτό το φόρουμ, σαν τη Νέα Υόρκη, δεν κοιμάται ποτέ


We also aspire to become the forum that never slips.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

And never flips


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι μου τη σπάνε οι ψιλές στα αρχαία. Όταν γράφω ο ίδιος αρχαία, τα γράφω χωρίς ψιλή και είναι υπέροχα, ολόσωστα και πιο πραχτικά. Ε ρε και να 'μουνα εκδότης στην Κανταβριγία...


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jan 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> We also aspire to become the forum that never slips.



As in "Your show is slipping?"


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> «Δεν καταλαβαίνω γρι!» ομολόγησα. Ξένη γλώσσα!



(των χοίρων), οπότε απλοποιείται σε "γρι". :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> (των χοίρων), οπότε απλοποιείται σε "γρι". :)


Σου απαντώ λακωνικά και σου θυμίζω ότι γράφω ΛΚΝικά.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Ρε συ nickel, μήπως οι γριές ήταν ΠΟΛΥ γριές και μιλούσαν Γραμμική Α;


----------

